# Finally, I have a Wood Shed!



## stejus (Dec 8, 2012)

Putted around all summer thinking about building one. Finally said I'm doing it. Started in Oct and finished loading it in mid November. Here's my journey shown in pictures!  PIC HEAVY!



> New spot cleared out for Shed, It took a couple weekends to clear and pour the footings.


Before clearing the spot. Plenty of land, I just had to find enough room without freakon bolders!




> It started to rain on the day I wanted to frame! I started anyway


Rear posts




> Framing starts. Me in green, good friend Tim in blue.


Tarped wood piles are eventually going into shed.




> Just showing front overhang. I really decided after I saw another shed with one! Thanks for the idea.


From the rear side.




> From the front side.


Roof going on. More pics to come... hit the 10 pic limit.


----------



## stejus (Dec 8, 2012)

More... I forgot to mention. It is 14' long, 6' deep, 6' high in back, 7.5' high in front. All PT wood except T1-11 and trim.


> Roof on, siding going up.


Just to show shed, it's right behind the drying stacks. I wanted it like this so the load process didn't take long.




> ...


Put a few coats of stain on to T1-11




> Completed and ready to load.


Framing detail of overhand.




> See those footings, I did this because we get some pretty powerfull noreasters here in my parts. The rear of the shed will take the brunt of the winter wind and snow.


Loaded.




> Soon after I loaded, I brought in more to stack in the drying stacks.


----------



## Pallet Pete (Dec 8, 2012)

Very cool nice job ! 

Pete


----------



## bogydave (Dec 8, 2012)

Look like it'll handle a big snow load. Very stout build !
Like the hurricane clamps for the roof trusses & the vertical posts anchored down to the sona tubes.

You'll wonder why it took so long to build a shed now.

Beautiful shed & even more so full of wood !


----------



## BucksCounty (Dec 8, 2012)

That is sweet.  I am going to go ahead and say I like your shed a hell of a lot more than mine.  Wish I would have seen before I made mine.  Oh well. Very nice shed.


----------



## Gasifier (Dec 8, 2012)

stejus. Congrats on that build man. Good work and should keep that seasoned wood dry. Have a good burning season.


----------



## stejus (Dec 8, 2012)

bogydave said:


> Look like it'll handle a big snow load. Very stout build !
> Like the hurricane clamps for the roof trusses & the vertical posts anchored down to the sona tubes.
> 
> You'll wonder why it took so long to build a shed now.
> ...


 
Too funny about the Hurricane clamps.  We had some pretty serious winds with Hurricane Sandy.  The shed didn't budge but my fence did!


----------



## lotawood (Dec 8, 2012)

Nice shed.  Will be less tarps to fight with.
Good beer in the shed too.


----------



## dougand3 (Dec 8, 2012)

Super nice shed!


----------



## WellSeasoned (Dec 8, 2012)

Great looking shed! How much will it hold?


----------



## Blue2ndaries (Dec 8, 2012)

Great shed and nice work!  I put clips all over my shed as well. Build nice/right , build once!


----------



## davmor (Dec 9, 2012)

Nice job.


----------



## stejus (Dec 9, 2012)

WellSeasoned said:


> Great looking shed! How much will it hold?


 
I did the math on the dimensions and came up with roughly 4.56 cords. The wood I loaded in at was 4 cords and there was still another section to take more so 4.5 cords is about right. The coldest winter with the stove so far was 2010/2011 and I used 4.25 cords and I based the size on that.


----------



## wishlist (Dec 9, 2012)

Looks great stejus.  Reminds me of bogydave's  just smaller and without the moose antlers.


----------



## Tramontana (Dec 9, 2012)

Nice looking wood shed stejus, thanks for sharing the build.

Cheers!


----------



## WellSeasoned (Dec 9, 2012)

stejus said:


> I did the math on the dimensions and came up with roughly 4.56 cords. The wood I loaded in at was 4 cords and there was still another section to take more so 4.5 cords is about right. The coldest winter with the stove so far was 2010/2011 and I used 4.25 cords and I based the size on that.



Well it sounds perfect then! Congrats!


----------



## ScotO (Dec 9, 2012)

Fantastic job, Stejus!  Nice job on the footings, the notched posts, the hurricane ties, the T1-11 siding, everything looks great.  Great job with the tutorial and photos, too. 

Just how I like a job, lots of OVERKILL....did I mention that I'm jealous?!?


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Dec 9, 2012)

I have to agree. Nice job Stejus.


----------



## weatherguy (Dec 9, 2012)

Nice looking shed Stejus, I keep saying Im going to build one but I dont, after messing with tarps today that may have pushed me over the edge, Im going to print pictures from this thread as a guide, thanks for posting.


----------



## stejus (Dec 9, 2012)

weatherguy said:


> Nice looking shed Stejus, I keep saying Im going to build one but I dont, after messing with tarps today that may have pushed me over the edge, Im going to print pictures from this thread as a guide, thanks for posting.


 
Weatherguy, this is what did it for me. After a few years of messing with tarps, I said I had enough. Not only that, I don't have to call home and say "cover the wood before it gets wet!" and listen to the bla bla bla. Priceless


----------



## Tramontana (Dec 9, 2012)

For me, the defining need is based upon municipal zoning regulations.

I can have only "two cords, neatly stacked exposed to view of the public".  A shed will allow me to increase my storage to provide for several years of capacity.

Can't wait to build mine.

Cheers!


----------



## Cross Cut Saw (Dec 9, 2012)




----------



## metalsped (Dec 9, 2012)

Nice looking shed! It looks a lot like mine... speaking of which, maybe I should post up the shots of mine finished for the forum (only gave teaser shots a few months ago)


----------



## timusp40 (Dec 10, 2012)

stejus,
You have constructed a totally awsome woodshed. I would love to have one, but judging by the time, material and labor invested in it, I could never afford it. One of the nicest homes for fuel I have seen yet. Congrats!


----------



## raybonz (Dec 10, 2012)

Congrats Stejus excellent well made and designed wood shelter! I like the short roof in the front and wish I'd done that too.. You're gonna love having that shelter I know I do!

Ray


----------



## cwitham (Dec 10, 2012)

stejus said:


> Putted around all summer thinking about building one. Finally said I'm doing it. Started in Oct and finished loading it in mid November. Here's my journey shown in pictures! PIC HEAVY!
> 
> Before clearing the spot. Plenty of land, I just had to find enough room without freakon bolders!
> View attachment 84308
> ...


 

Do you by chance have a list of the lumber you used?


----------



## stejus (Dec 10, 2012)

cwitham said:


> Do you by chance have a list of the lumber you used?


 If you have excel on your computer, I can send you the spread sheet of all the material and plans for the roof.


----------



## cwitham (Dec 10, 2012)

Close I have numbers, but I also have excel at work. PM work for my email address?


----------



## cwitham (Dec 10, 2012)

Tramontana said:


> For me, the defining need is based upon municipal zoning regulations.
> 
> I can have only "two cords, neatly stacked exposed to view of the public".  A shed will allow me to increase my storage to provide for several years of capacity.
> 
> ...



You must really like Wheat Ridge to deal with crap like that. I would be mad as a hornet if anyone ever tried to enforce what I could do on my land that I pay for and pay taxes on.


----------



## stejus (Dec 10, 2012)

Thanks everone for the nice comments.  I am thrilled to know that I no longer have to fight the tarp issues, especially during storms.  It's a bit more than I planned to build...  I'm sure you'll all know what I am talking about when I say it had to pass the bosses desk on appearance.  Seeing it's in view from any window in the back of the house, I have to agree with her!


----------



## cwitham (Dec 10, 2012)

Info looks awesome with what I saw while browsing it


----------



## davidmsem (Oct 30, 2014)

Thank you so much for your photos! I used your design. Just what I was looking for.


----------



## davidmsem (Oct 30, 2014)

6 mil moisture barrier and 5000 pounds of stone for a base today. Last bit of framing and siding tomorrow!


----------



## Frank625 (Oct 30, 2014)

Nice Job guys. How much does the material cost for one of those?


----------



## raybonz (Oct 30, 2014)

davidmsem said:


> Thank you so much for your photos! I used your design. Just what I was looking for.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


David that shelter came out great! I wish I'd done my roof like that!

Ray


----------



## SKIN052 (Oct 30, 2014)

raybonz said:


> Congrats Stejus excellent well made and designed wood shelter! I like the short roof in the front and wish I'd done that too.. You're gonna love having that shelter I know I do!
> 
> Ray


Agree with that raybonz, this shed has since had a few 2 x 6 put under the deck for support and has held up well but could have benefited from a front roof panel. Upgrade, maybe.


----------



## burrman (Oct 30, 2014)

I too built a wood shed this year...fully stocked and packed now with 5 cords stacked outside of it too...I'm up to about 16 cord cos so far..goal is 30 before winter holds me back


----------



## davidmsem (Oct 30, 2014)

Frank625 said:


> Nice Job guys. How much does the material cost for one of those?


Thank you Frank...somewhere between $1500 and $1750....haven't added it all up....I went a bit nuts, some Azek, cedar siding.


----------



## davidmsem (Oct 30, 2014)

raybonz said:


> David that shelter came out great! I wish I'd done my roof like that!
> 
> Ray


Thank you Ray....I took the design from the gentleman that started this thread....on vacation this week with nothing to do.


----------



## DavelafsrCT (Oct 31, 2014)

stejus said:


> If you have excel on your computer, I can send you the spread sheet of all the material and plans for the roof.


 
Hey stejus.  I see this post is a couple years old, but I am just starting with wood this year.  Never burned wood in my life and my wife is already after me to "hide" the wood so we don't look like hillbillies lol.  I planned to build a woodshed and your's is EXACTLY what I pictured in my mind.  Do you still have that excel sheet?  It would be awesome if you could share that with me!  Please let me know.


----------



## smokedragon (Oct 31, 2014)

Nice and congrats.  So when are you gonna build some more for the rest of your wood?


----------



## davidmsem (Nov 2, 2014)




----------



## davidmsem (Nov 2, 2014)

davidmsem said:


> View attachment 143152
> View attachment 143153


Just staining left.....oh, and filling it with wood! Thank you again for the plan!


----------



## burrman (Nov 2, 2014)

Yall make my wood shed look like crap..lol


----------



## EJL923 (Nov 3, 2014)

jealous


----------



## davidmsem (Nov 4, 2014)

Done!


----------



## Bushfire (Nov 4, 2014)

Really like the New England barn red.  Very nicely done!  How well did the paint take to the PT 4x4 posts?  Did you have to prime them first?


----------



## davidmsem (Nov 4, 2014)

Bushfire said:


> Really like the New England barn red.  Very nicely done!  How well did the paint take to the PT 4x4 posts?  Did you have to prime them first?


I used a Benjamin Moore solid stain....Arbor Coat....went on great.....it says it can be applied to new PT.


----------



## davidmsem (Nov 4, 2014)

davidmsem said:


> I used a Benjamin Moore solid stain....Arbor Coat....went on great.....it says it can be applied to new PT.


....and thank you for the compliment....


----------



## Bushfire (Nov 4, 2014)

Thanks for the tip on the paint.  I'm in the process of building my wood shed and am considering the T1-11 plywood siding panel, but would rather see it painted than either left alone or stained.  Sounds like the Benjamin Moore solid stain is the way to go as I would have some PT to also cover.  I'm using a brown metal roof, so thought a nice weathered grey color would go well.


----------



## firefighterjake (Nov 5, 2014)

Really like the red stained shed ... classes it up.


----------



## davidmsem (Nov 5, 2014)

Bushfire said:


> Thanks for the tip on the paint.  I'm in the process of building my wood shed and am considering the T1-11 plywood siding panel, but would rather see it painted than either left alone or stained.  Sounds like the Benjamin Moore solid stain is the way to go as I would have some PT to also cover.  I'm using a brown metal roof, so thought a nice weathered grey color would go well.


I thought I would use T111, but did go with cedar over pressure treated plywood.....expensive, but hope there is less maintenance. I recommend a100% acrylic stain.....


----------



## raybonz (Nov 23, 2014)

davidmsem said:


> ....and thank you for the compliment....


Looks great Dave!


----------



## davidmsem (Dec 5, 2014)

DavelafsrCT said:


> Hey stejus.  I see this post is a couple years old, but I am just starting with wood this year.  Never burned wood in my life and my wife is already after me to "hide" the wood so we don't look like hillbillies lol.  I planned to build a woodshed and your's is EXACTLY what I pictured in my mind.  Do you still have that excel sheet?  It would be awesome if you could share that with me!  Please let me know.


I have a spreadsheet posted if you are still interested.


----------



## DavelafsrCT (Dec 11, 2014)

davidmsem said:


> I have a spreadsheet posted if you are still interested.



You do?  In this thread?  I will look back to see if I can find it.


----------



## davidmsem (Dec 11, 2014)

DavelafsrCT said:


> You do?  In this thread?  I will look back to see if I can find it.



https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads/woodshed-material-list-and-a-thank-you.135768/#post-1821333


----------



## DavelafsrCT (Dec 11, 2014)

Thanks davidmsem!  Much appreciated.  That will be my spring project


----------



## TheRambler (Dec 28, 2014)

I want to thank you for posting this thread, it will be immensely helpful to me come spring. I want to build something similar to this once the spring hits in '15. I have never really done any carpentry/woodworking so i found your pictures immensely helpful.

I am thinking for the sides of the shed i will use just wood lattice instead of t1-11 siding. Does this sound like a decent idea to everyone? The area where I will build the shed has some decent cover from surrounding pines. I figure with the lattice there will be better airflow through the shed and help it season even more. Or would i be better off just putting siding on it?


----------



## raybonz (Dec 28, 2014)

TheRambler said:


> I want to thank you for posting this thread, it will be immensely helpful to me come spring. I want to build something similar to this once the spring hits in '15. I have never really done any carpentry/woodworking so i found your pictures immensely helpful.
> 
> I am thinking for the sides of the shed i will use just wood lattice instead of t1-11 siding. Does this sound like a decent idea to everyone? The area where I will build the shed has some decent cover from surrounding pines. I figure with the lattice there will be better airflow through the shed and help it season even more. Or would i be better off just putting siding on it?


Lattice sounds fine.. I use tarps which allow airflow but keep rain out..


----------

